# CBT online?



## jessicaj00 (Sep 17, 2018)

hello all 

i am just wondering if there is a website that offers CBT online specifically for dealing with ibs? the CBT websites that i have come across, usually have to sign up and give alot of personal details but i would prefer to have some anonymity.

I think CBT will help me massively as i have been dealing with ibs for years, although my symptoms have improved, i still feel as if it has affected my mental health.

your suggestions and recomendations would be much appreciated


----------

